# All Day Vapes Monthly Draw



## YeOldeOke (18/10/16)

With reference to on-site reviews of our e-juices as set out in this thread.

We have decided to run a monthly draw of reviews submitted to both encourage on-site reviews at https://alldayvapes.co.za and to say thank you for going to the effort of doing a short review.

*The monthly prize will be 150ml of juice in any combination of volume and flavours of your choice, shipping included.

2nd prize - Coupon for 10% off next order
3rd prize - Coupon for 5% off next order*

Numbers, starting at 1, will be allocated to each review received during the month (from the 16th to 15th of following month) and a draw will be made at random.org on the 16th of every month.

Entries will be listed in this thread and updated on an ongoing basis.

Thank you for your effort of adding reviews on site.

*In addition, *if the person with the winning review has also posted a short review in the All Day Vapes juice review thread here on the forum on the same juice the prize will be increased by an *additional 50ml.

Edit. Please do not copy/paste reviews from website to review thread or vice versa as this may result in Google applying penalties for duplicate content.

*
/Edited to add 2nd and 3rd prizes - 22/11/2016

/Edited to add ADV premixed concentrates to the draw

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/10/16)

First list will include all those reviews received up to today, and new ones added to this post till the month end. I will use the first 5 chars in the username.

1- bradk
2- mattg
3- mattg
4- mattg
5- mattg
6- mattg
7- mattg
8- mattg
9- jbcoe
10- jbcoe
11- jbcoe
12- brian
13- brian
14- brian
15- zakar
16- ryant
17- brian
18- ryant
19- ryant
20- jorda
21- jorda
22- ryant
23- ryant
24- ryant
25- ryant
26- jbcoe
27- meimo
28- jbcoe

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (18/10/16)

Great idea @YeOldeOke !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/10/16)

I need to show the reviewed flavour as well to tie it up with the extra 50ml offer. So here goes.

1- bradk - Cherry Parfait
2- mattg - Cherry Parfait
3- mattg - Cocolime YPC
4- mattg - Creme Brulee
5- mattg - Forest Berry YPC
6- mattg - Lychee Parfait
7- mattg - Tropical Parfait
8- mattg - Orange Parfait
9- jbcoe - Forest Berry YPC
10- jbcoe - Lychee Parfait
11- jbcoe - Lemon Parfait
12- brian - Fig CB
13- brian - Forest Berry YPC
14- brian - Creme Brulee
15- zakar - Forest Berry YPC
16- ryant - Chilled Pineapple
17- brian - Anise CB
18- ryant - Lemon Parfait
19- ryant - Forest Berry YPC
20- jorda - Tropical Parfait
21- jorda - Lychee Parfait
22- ryant - S/berry Lemonade
23- ryant - Apple/Cin Scone
24- ryant - Chilled Liquorice
25- ryant - Chilled Mint
26- jbcoe - Chilled Lychee
27- meimo - Chilled Pineapple
28- jbcoe - S/berry YPC
29- meimo - Cocolime YPC
30- meimo - Mocha YPC
31- jbcoe - Buttered Scone
32 - ryant - Creme Brulee
33 - meimo - Creme Brulee
34 - graem - Chilled Pineapple


----------



## Tockit (19/10/16)

My luck sucks when it comes to things like this. Reviews are up and here is to holding thumbs and crossing everything I can

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zebelial (20/10/16)

Awesome to see the guys rating the juices. Been wanting to try these but no reviews on most juices. Will check the website and reviews and get some juice. Well done @YeOldeOke

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit (20/10/16)

@Zubelial check this thread. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/27842/

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebelial (20/10/16)

Tockit said:


> @Zubelial check this thread. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/27842/
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


@Tockit thanks for the link. Will be placing my order sooner than expected 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/10/16)

Just a heads up. Please do not copy/paste reviews from website to review thread or vice versa as this may result in Google applying penalties for duplicate content.


----------



## Tockit (24/10/16)

Disqualify those lazy bumbs.  how dare they 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/10/16)

This is a long-term draw, so we want to get it right for the customer as well as ourselves. So I been thinking. 

The draw was announced mid-month. As we have it now the first draw will include more than 2 months. Bit crowded, what?

Month end is our busiest time by far, so not the best for us.

Then there is of course







*The Dreaded Week 3*

when some poor souls face the age-old no money no juice conundrum. 


So I was thinking that it may be a much better idea to run the month from 16 to 15 and to do the draw on the 16th.

The people this will affect currently is from no 20 onwards in the above list. The rest will stand a better chance of winning the first draw, which will then be held tomorrow.

So haul out the pitchforks soon please folks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (24/10/16)

I think it would be much better! I hate the three week period of no vapemail after payday!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (24/10/16)

Hey no fair!!!! i was so looking forward to this draw.... im like on my last 30ml of juice  Oh well with my luck i wouldn't even have gotten it. LOL
But this means on Wednesday i order more juice and i can have more review entries for the next draw


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/10/16)

Tockit said:


> Hey no fair!!!! i was so looking forward to this draw.... im like on my last 30ml of juice  Oh well with my luck i wouldn't even have gotten it. LOL
> But this means on Wednesday i order more juice and i can have more review entries for the next draw


@Tockit 
I haven't changed it yet. I'm a brave soul and will face the mob and drag my bloodied body back to do the draw as scheduled on the 1st. I believe in the feedback thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (24/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Tockit
> I haven't changed it yet. I'm a brave soul and will face the mob and drag my bloodied body back to do the draw as scheduled on the 1st. I believe in the feedback thing.


@YeOldeOke you are lucky that you have such a great product and such an awesome price structure. So i don't foresee anyone beating up their dealer  lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/10/16)

Tockit said:


> im like on my last 30ml of juice



The Dreaded Week 3?


----------



## Tockit (24/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> The Dreaded Week 3?


I had a moment of silence as i poured out my last tank of Mocha panacotta  i savoured each drag till its last drop.


----------



## Stosta (24/10/16)

You can appease all parties here @YeOldeOke ! Maybe do the mid-month draw, and do a draw tomorrow, but include everyone that has done a review up until this point?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/10/16)

Stosta said:


> You can appease all parties here @YeOldeOke ! Maybe do the mid-month draw, and do a draw tomorrow, but include everyone that has done a review up until this point?


@Stosta 
OK, that seems fair. We will then close the entries for tomorrow's draw tonight at 00:00 and do the next draw on the 16th Nov. Thereafter it will run from the 16th to the 15th of each month.


----------



## Po7713 (24/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Tockit
> I haven't changed it yet. I'm a brave soul and will face the mob and drag my bloodied body back to do the draw as scheduled on the 1st. I believe in the feedback thing.


'n K. Kln=is_ Travis Scott p*** ADSL trailer


Tockit said:


> I had a moment of silence as i poured out my last tank of Mocha panacotta  i savoured each drag till its last drop.




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tockit (24/10/16)

Go home @Po7713, your drunk. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Po7713 (24/10/16)

So that's what happens if you leave your phone with your kid lol sorry about that 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/10/16)

The final list then for today's draw which we'll do at 10-11am.

1- bradk - Cherry Parfait
2- mattg - Cherry Parfait
3- mattg - Cocolime YPC
4- mattg - Creme Brulee
5- mattg - Forest Berry YPC
6- mattg - Lychee Parfait
7- mattg - Tropical Parfait
8- mattg - Orange Parfait
9- jbcoe - Forest Berry YPC
10- jbcoe - Lychee Parfait
11- jbcoe - Lemon Parfait
12- brian - Fig CB
13- brian - Forest Berry YPC
14- brian - Creme Brulee
15- zakar - Forest Berry YPC
16- ryant - Chilled Pineapple
17- brian - Anise CB
18- ryant - Lemon Parfait
19- ryant - Forest Berry YPC
20- jorda - Tropical Parfait
21- jorda - Lychee Parfait
22- ryant - S/berry Lemonade
23- ryant - Apple/Cin Scone
24- ryant - Chilled Liquorice
25- ryant - Chilled Mint
26- jbcoe - Chilled Lychee
27- meimo - Chilled Pineapple
28- jbcoe - S/berry YPC
29- meimo - Cocolime YPC
30- meimo - Mocha YPC
31- jbcoe - Buttered Scone
32 - ryant - Creme Brulee
33 - meimo - Creme Brulee
34 - graem - Chilled Pineapple
35 - tanya - S/berry Lemonade
36 - tanya - S/berry Lemon Scone
37 - tanya - Chilled Pineapple
38 - tanya - Forest Berry YPC
39 - tanya - Apple Cinnamon Scone
40 - tanya - Fig CB
41 - tanya - Chocolate CB
42 - tanya - Lychee Parfait
43 - jbcoe - Creme Brulee
44 - jbcoe - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (25/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> The final list then for today's draw which we'll do at 10-11am.
> 
> 1- bradk - Cherry Parfait
> 2- mattg - Cherry Parfait
> ...


C'mon mattg!!!


----------



## Strontium (25/10/16)

Stosta said:


> C'mon mattg!!!



Ryant gonna do the double

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/10/16)

We have a winner!

The number is 6

Congratulations mattg!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (25/10/16)

I don't know who this mattg person is, but I'm sure he is super-duper stoked right about now!

'SMEE!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/10/16)

Congrats @Stosta. And you also get the 50ml bonus.

They way we'll work this - we have to get the juices into the system so they can be reviewed if you so wish, so place an order for the juices you want, during checkout click 'place order' and once you get transferred to Payfast just back out. I will then edit the order to 0.

Should you want to avail yourself of the free shipping with this prize to add anything else, do as above, let me edit it and we'll send you a link to the payment page.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (25/10/16)

Totally awesome!!! Thank you so much @YeOldeOke ! THis is a great way to up your on-site reviews. I have about 10 juices on my wishlist from your site to try, so you can bet I will grab them and review them again!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/10/16)

So the next draw will be on the 16th of Nov. It's only a 3 week period so we expect fewer entries for the next draw = higher chance of winning for those entering.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit (25/10/16)

Congrats @Stosta, demmit i knew my luck sucks  . well come on slave salary. Daddy needs some new nom nom's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (25/10/16)

Tockit said:


> Congrats @Stosta, demmit i knew my luck sucks  . well come on slave salary. Daddy needs some new nom nom's


If it makes you feel better, my slave salary came in at 6 this morning and now the only thing left in my pockets is holes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tockit (25/10/16)

Stosta said:


> If it makes you feel better, my slave salary came in at 6 this morning and now the only thing left in my pockets is holes.



No not really as mine only comes in on thursday.


----------



## Taytay (25/10/16)

Dammit. @YeOldeOke has created an internal struggle in me. Wanna place an order for the raspberry hazelnut scone but I am so afraid that another good flavor will come out just as I pull the trigger. The struggle is real

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/10/16)

Taytay said:


> Dammit. @YeOldeOke has created an internal struggle in me. Wanna place an order for the raspberry hazelnut scone but I am so afraid that another good flavor will come out just as I pull the trigger. The struggle is real



@Taytay No new flavours coming this week, at least, I'm afraid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (26/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Taytay No new flavours coming this week, at least, I'm afraid.


That's actually awesome news  Now I can relax and just place the order

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tockit (26/10/16)

Or are there, YeOldOke was left to smoke left overs. Won't be surprised if there is a fruit medley mocha parfait coming out. @Taytay do you feel lucky? Well do ya?  

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## AhVape (26/10/16)

Taytay said:


> That's actually awesome news  Now I can relax and just place the order


Placed mine last night, by time I give this a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (26/10/16)

Tockit said:


> Or are there, YeOldOke was left to smoke left overs. Won't be surprised if there is a fruit medley mocha parfait coming out. @Taytay do you feel lucky? Well do ya?
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Noooooo stop messing with my emotions

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/10/16)

Tockit said:


> Or are there, YeOldOke was left to smoke left overs. Won't be surprised if there is a *fruit medley mocha parfait* coming out. @Taytay do you feel lucky? Well do ya?
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



@Tockit Hmm. Maybe with some liquorice for contrast and a bit of mint to pull it all together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tockit (26/10/16)

You know you wanna, just Do eeeet. Lol 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tockit (26/10/16)

And we shall call it Moer By. Want jy moer net alles bymekaar. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/10/16)

@Tockit That would fit nicely into a range I've been thinking of for a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tockit (26/10/16)

Does that mean I get free juice? Lol 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/10/16)

For the draw on the 16th Nov - a new list. 

1 - werne - Apple Cinnamon Scone


----------



## The_Fran (27/10/16)

My friend bought the icy lychee, very nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (27/10/16)

Got my prize today @YeOldeOke ! As soon as I can get some data on my phone I will post a pic, but seriously awesome mail!

Loving the new bottles! As soon as my colleagues aren't looking I'm going to start cracking them open for a sniff 'n lick test!!

You sir, rock sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (27/10/16)

Thanks for the prize, and allowing me to piggy back my order onto it!




I got extra large Chilled Pineapple due to @Strontium and @Tockit 's recommendations!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/10/16)

@Stosta Hope you enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Fran (27/10/16)

@YeOldeOke please send some juice this way 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/10/16)

The_Fran said:


> @YeOldeOke please send some juice this way
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Hmm. I was thinking maybe I should think about a crowd-funding section on the site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Fran (27/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Hmm. I was thinking maybe I should think about a crowd-funding section on the site.


Sounds good and you'll get lots of reviews and Fans maybe  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (27/10/16)

The_Fran said:


> Sounds good and you'll get lots of reviews and Fans maybe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Already have fans and reviews

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Strontium (27/10/16)

Stosta said:


> Thanks for the prize, and allowing me to piggy back my order onto it!
> 
> View attachment 73278
> 
> ...



Congrats boet, hope you enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Taytay (27/10/16)

Gotta love this service . Placed the order this morning and got the shipping notification in the afternoon . You guys rock!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/10/16)

* e-Cig - Retailer Reviews *



Replies:
0


----------



## Strontium (27/10/16)

1st


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/10/16)

Strontium said:


> 1st




Gracias Señor!


And Senorita!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/10/16)

For the draw on the 16th Nov - updated list.

1 - werne - Apple Cinnamon Scone
2 - saali - Forest Berry YPC
3 - saali - Cocolime YPC
4 - saali - Lemon Parfait
5 - saali - Lychee Parfait
6 - saali - Tropical Parfait
7 - saali - Cherry Parfait
8 - saali - Orange Parfait


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/11/16)

For the draw on the 16th Nov - updated list.

1 - werne - Apple Cinnamon Scone
2 - saali - Forest Berry YPC
3 - saali - Cocolime YPC
4 - saali - Lemon Parfait
5 - saali - Lychee Parfait
6 - saali - Tropical Parfait
7 - saali - Cherry Parfait
8 - saali - Orange Parfait
9 - lfgm - Forest Berry YPC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (3/11/16)

First review up for Chilled Grape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/11/16)

For the draw on the 16th Nov - updated list.

1 - werne - Apple Cinnamon Scone
2 - saali - Forest Berry YPC
3 - saali - Cocolime YPC
4 - saali - Lemon Parfait
5 - saali - Lychee Parfait
6 - saali - Tropical Parfait
7 - saali - Cherry Parfait
8 - saali - Orange Parfait
9 - lfgm - Forest Berry YPC
10 - danie - Chilled Grape
11 - tanya - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
12 - tanya - Pineapple & Lychee
13 - tanya - Apple Cinnamon Scone
14 - tanya - Strawberry YPC


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/11/16)

Done


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/11/16)

Updated for the draw on the 16th Nov.

1 - werne - Apple Cinnamon Scone
2 - saali - Forest Berry YPC
3 - saali - Cocolime YPC
4 - saali - Lemon Parfait
5 - saali - Lychee Parfait
6 - saali - Tropical Parfait
7 - saali - Cherry Parfait
8 - saali - Orange Parfait
9 - lfgm - Forest Berry YPC
10 - danie - Chilled Grape
11 - tanya - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
12 - tanya - Pineapple & Lychee
13 - tanya - Apple Cinnamon Scone
14 - tanya - Strawberry YPC
15 - danie - Chilled Pineapple
16 - rudi - Forest Berry YPC
17 - rudi - Fig Creme Brulee
18 - meimo - Forest Berry YPC

Thanks Guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/11/16)

Updated for the draw on the 16th Nov.

1 - werne - Apple Cinnamon Scone
2 - saali - Forest Berry YPC
3 - saali - Cocolime YPC
4 - saali - Lemon Parfait
5 - saali - Lychee Parfait
6 - saali - Tropical Parfait
7 - saali - Cherry Parfait
8 - saali - Orange Parfait
9 - lfgm - Forest Berry YPC
10 - danie - Chilled Grape
11 - tanya - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
12 - tanya - Pineapple & Lychee
13 - tanya - Apple Cinnamon Scone
14 - tanya - Strawberry YPC
15 - danie - Chilled Pineapple
16 - rudi - Forest Berry YPC
17 - rudi - Fig Creme Brulee
18 - meimo - Forest Berry YPC
19 - thasv - Chilled Liquorice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/11/16)

Yay!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/11/16)

Updated for the draw on the 16th Nov.

1 - werne - Apple Cinnamon Scone
2 - saali - Forest Berry YPC
3 - saali - Cocolime YPC
4 - saali - Lemon Parfait
5 - saali - Lychee Parfait
6 - saali - Tropical Parfait
7 - saali - Cherry Parfait
8 - saali - Orange Parfait
9 - lfgm - Forest Berry YPC
10 - danie - Chilled Grape
11 - tanya - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
12 - tanya - Pineapple & Lychee
13 - tanya - Apple Cinnamon Scone
14 - tanya - Strawberry YPC
15 - danie - Chilled Pineapple
16 - rudi - Forest Berry YPC
17 - rudi - Fig Creme Brulee
18 - meimo - Forest Berry YPC
19 - thasv - Chilled Liquorice
20 - glen - Forest Berry YPC
21 - piete - Chilled Pineapple
22 - piete - Chilled Grape
23 - piete - Chilled Red Berries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/11/16)

Just a reminder that entries for the draw close tomorrow night. The draw will be held on Wednesday 16th am. 

Win up to 200ml juice! See OP for details.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/11/16)

Whoop!!! Cant wait!!! Need to restock!!! Holding thumbs!


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/11/16)

Updated for the draw *tomorrow*.

1 - werne - Apple Cinnamon Scone
2 - saali - Forest Berry YPC
3 - saali - Cocolime YPC
4 - saali - Lemon Parfait
5 - saali - Lychee Parfait
6 - saali - Tropical Parfait
7 - saali - Cherry Parfait
8 - saali - Orange Parfait
9 - lfgm - Forest Berry YPC
10 - danie - Chilled Grape
11 - tanya - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
12 - tanya - Pineapple & Lychee
13 - tanya - Apple Cinnamon Scone
14 - tanya - Strawberry YPC
15 - danie - Chilled Pineapple
16 - rudi - Forest Berry YPC
17 - rudi - Fig Creme Brulee
18 - meimo - Forest Berry YPC
19 - thasv - Chilled Liquorice
20 - glen - Forest Berry YPC
21 - piete - Chilled Pineapple
22 - piete - Chilled Grape
23 - piete - Chilled Red Berrie
24 - phili - Cocolime YPC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/11/16)

I'm holding out my additions for the next draw @YeOldeOke !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/11/16)

Final list for the draw today!
The draw will be done between 10-11am.

1 - werne - Apple Cinnamon Scone
2 - saali - Forest Berry YPC
3 - saali - Cocolime YPC
4 - saali - Lemon Parfait
5 - saali - Lychee Parfait
6 - saali - Tropical Parfait
7 - saali - Cherry Parfait
8 - saali - Orange Parfait
9 - lfgm - Forest Berry YPC
10 - danie - Chilled Grape
11 - tanya - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
12 - tanya - Pineapple & Lychee
13 - tanya - Apple Cinnamon Scone
14 - tanya - Strawberry YPC
15 - danie - Chilled Pineapple
16 - rudi - Forest Berry YPC
17 - rudi - Fig Creme Brulee
18 - meimo - Forest Berry YPC
19 - thasv - Chilled Liquorice
20 - glen - Forest Berry YPC
21 - piete - Chilled Pineapple
22 - piete - Chilled Grape
23 - piete - Chilled Red Berries
24 - phili - Cocolime YPC
25 - phili - Chocolate Creme Brulee
26 - phili - Chilled Red Berries
27 - graem - Apple Cinnamon Scone
28 - graem - Forest Berry YPC
29 - graem - Strawberry Lemonade
30 - graem - Creme Brulee
31 - jbcoe - Strawberry Lemon Scone
32 - jbcoe - Chilled Pineapple

Good Luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (16/11/16)

Come on lucky number 18!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/11/16)

Nope, 16 and 17 for the gold!


----------



## Stosta (16/11/16)

Whoever gets drawn I hope you've done an extra review for the added 50mls!!!

This is such a great competition thread!


----------



## Taytay (16/11/16)

On the edge of my seat here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/11/16)

We have a winning number - 31

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/11/16)

Now we feel bad for all those not getting anything, ish.

So we have decided to also have a 2nd and 3rd prize. Just to say thanks for participating.

2nd prize will be 10% off your next order, 3rd prize 5%.

We will do the 2nd/3rd prize draws just now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/11/16)

Okey dokey. 

2nd prize is 18 
3rd prize 21

Congrats to all those that won something. Many thanks to all those that participated and didn't.

Next draw will be 16th Dec.


----------



## JB1987 (16/11/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> We have a winning number - 31



Does this mean that I won?  I've never won anything before!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/11/16)

JB1987 said:


> Does this mean that I won?  I've never one anything before!



@JB1987 Congrats, yes if you're jbcoe then you've won. I didn't know what your forum name is or whether you are on the forum. Do you know how the ordering process for the prize works?

Also for the extra 50ml, did you have a post for that flavour in the e-cig juice reviews thread?


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/11/16)

JB1987 said:


> Does this mean that I won?  I've never won anything before!





YeOldeOke said:


> They way we'll work this - we have to get the juices into the system so they can be reviewed if you so wish, so place an order for the juices you want, during checkout click 'place order' and once you get transferred to Payfast just back out. I will then edit the order to 0.
> 
> Should you want to avail yourself of the free shipping with this prize to add anything else, do as above, let me edit it and we'll send you a link to the payment page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (16/11/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @JB1987 Congrats, yes if you're jbcoe then you've won. I didn't know what your forum name is or whether you are on the forum. Do you know how the ordering process for the prize works?
> 
> Also for the extra 50ml, did you have a post for that flavour in the e-cig juice reviews thread?



Thank you so much! This is amazing!

No idea how the prize ordering works though. Unfortunately I didn't do a forum review as well, will be sure to do them in the future though. Thanks again, this made my day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taytay (16/11/16)

Well done  And awesome that you have added a 2nd and 3rd prize @YeOldeOke .You guys still rock

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (16/11/16)

Yay for @JB1987 !!! Congrats buddy, winning stuff always feels great!

And well done to @YeOldeOke and his team for adding in the second and third place prizes, a discount on your already well-priced juices is incredible!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (16/11/16)

Wait, 18.... That's me!!! Lekka lekka discount discount. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zebelial (16/11/16)

Congratulations to the winners. 
This was an Awesome idea @YeOldeOke

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (16/11/16)

Lucky buggers


----------



## Slick (16/11/16)

Awesome comp @YeOldeOke,congrats to all the winners, now I gotta buy more to enter next comp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/11/16)

Congrats all!
Next time!


----------



## Schnappie (16/11/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Okey dokey.
> 
> 2nd prize is 18
> 3rd prize 21
> ...


Awesome stuff thanks for the discount @YeOldeOke !
Im nr 21 was intending to try chilled liqourice and some more chilled pineapple!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (16/11/16)

@YeOldeOke 
1) I've already done reviews on juices that I want to buy again, do they get added into the list automatically or is it only for new reviews?
2) Shouldn't a 100ml bottle get more entries than a 30ml bottle?


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/11/16)

Strontium said:


> @YeOldeOke
> 1) I've already done reviews on juices that I want to buy again, do they get added into the list automatically or is it only for new reviews?
> 2) Shouldn't a 100ml bottle get more entries than a 30ml bottle?



@Strontium Only new reviews submitted on the site during the month (16th to 15th) gets added to the list. All previous reviews were eligible, on previous list, for previous draws. If all previous reviews are added to new lists the list will become humongous, and winning chances will diminish severely.

It is simply a thank you for going to the effort of doing reviews. So it has nothing to do with volume bought. People were doing reviews before we started the draw (these were included retrospectively in the first draw last month - yours were included) and we simply wanted to have some way of thanking them for the effort.

While I'm at it, let me clear up another point. The 2nd and 3rd prizes we started today. We draw a winner, then 2nd then 3rd. If a number comes up of a person that has already won *in that draw*, another number is drawn so that 3 different people get 1st, 2nd and 3rd prizes.

Hope that clears it up, my explanation may be a lil convoluted

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/11/16)

@Strontium We have a lot of developments in the pipeline that we are working on at present so this may or may not happen soon but we may start adding free 10ml 0mg pre-steeped samples to orders in the not too distant future that can then be reviewed and will also be eligible for the draw. It will add significantly to the workload making up small samples so we will have to work out an efficient process for that first.

No promises at this stage on that issue.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Tockit (17/11/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Strontium We have a lot of developments in the pipeline that we are working on at present so this may or may not happen soon but we may start adding free 10ml 0mg pre-steeped samples to orders in the not too distant future that can then be reviewed and will also be eligible for the draw. It will add significantly to the workload making up small samples so we will have to work out an efficient process for that first.
> 
> No promises at this stage on that issue.


Hopefully I can hold out untill you can give confirmation on this endeavour before I place my next order.  

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/11/16)

@Tockit It may be a while as we have a lot we're busy with at the moment, but it is in the queue. Maybe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/11/16)

A new month, a new list 

1 - lfgm - Orange Parfait


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/11/16)

List updated.

1 - lfgm - Orange Parfait
2 - piete - Chilled Liquorice
3 - piete - Chilled Lychee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## foGGyrEader (23/11/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> List updated.
> 
> 1 - lfgm - Orange Parfait
> 2 - piete - Chilled Liquorice
> 3 - piete - Chilled Lychee


That anyone can like liquorice goes to show the extent that taste is entirely subjective ... 

Might just give it a try though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (23/11/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> That anyone can like liquorice goes to show the extent that taste is entirely subjective ...
> 
> Might just give it a try though


I hate liquorice. But as a vape with menthol must say I like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/12/16)

List for 16th Dec draw updated.

1 - lfgm - Orange Parfait
2 - piete - Chilled Liquorice
3 - piete - Chilled Lychee
4 - thasv - Chilled Mint
5 - thasv - Chilled Red Berries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (2/12/16)

List for 16th Dec draw updated.

1 - lfgm - Orange Parfait
2 - piete - Chilled Liquorice
3 - piete - Chilled Lychee
4 - thasv - Chilled Mint
5 - thasv - Chilled Red Berries
6 - shame - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
7 - shame - Chilled Liquorice
8 - shame - Chilled Pineapple
9 - shame - Forest Berry YPC
10 - shame - Apple Cinnamon Scone


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/12/16)

List for 16th Dec draw updated.

1 - lfgm - Orange Parfait
2 - piete - Chilled Liquorice
3 - piete - Chilled Lychee
4 - thasv - Chilled Mint
5 - thasv - Chilled Red Berries
6 - shame - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
7 - shame - Chilled Liquorice
8 - shame - Chilled Pineapple
9 - shame - Forest Berry YPC
10 - shame - Apple Cinnamon Scone
11 - nicol - Chilled Pineapple
12 - nicol - Chilled Mint
13 - nicol - Tropical parfait
14 - nicol - Chilled Red Berries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/12/16)

List for 16th Dec draw updated.

1 - lfgm - Orange Parfait
2 - piete - Chilled Liquorice
3 - piete - Chilled Lychee
4 - thasv - Chilled Mint
5 - thasv - Chilled Red Berries
6 - shame - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
7 - shame - Chilled Liquorice
8 - shame - Chilled Pineapple
9 - shame - Forest Berry YPC
10 - shame - Apple Cinnamon Scone
11 - nicol - Chilled Pineapple
12 - nicol - Chilled Mint
13 - nicol - Tropical parfait
14 - nicol - Chilled Red Berries
15 - rudi - Forest Berry YPC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/12/16)

Yay!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/12/16)

List for 16th Dec draw updated.

1 - lfgm - Orange Parfait
2 - piete - Chilled Liquorice
3 - piete - Chilled Lychee
4 - thasv - Chilled Mint
5 - thasv - Chilled Red Berries
6 - shame - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
7 - shame - Chilled Liquorice
8 - shame - Chilled Pineapple
9 - shame - Forest Berry YPC
10 - shame - Apple Cinnamon Scone
11 - nicol - Chilled Pineapple
12 - nicol - Chilled Mint
13 - nicol - Tropical parfait
14 - nicol - Chilled Red Berries
15 - rudi - Forest Berry YPC
16 - matie - Chilled Liquorice

Thanks to all participating.


----------



## YeOldeOke (8/12/16)

Latest reviews added.

1 - lfgm - Orange Parfait
2 - piete - Chilled Liquorice
3 - piete - Chilled Lychee
4 - thasv - Chilled Mint
5 - thasv - Chilled Red Berries
6 - shame - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
7 - shame - Chilled Liquorice
8 - shame - Chilled Pineapple
9 - shame - Forest Berry YPC
10 - shame - Apple Cinnamon Scone
11 - nicol - Chilled Pineapple
12 - nicol - Chilled Mint
13 - nicol - Tropical parfait
14 - nicol - Chilled Red Berries
15 - rudi - Forest Berry YPC
16 - matie - Chilled Liquorice
17 - john - Forest Berry YPC
18 - john - Cocolime YPC
19 - john - Just Chilled

One week to go for the draw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/12/16)

List for 16th Dec draw updated.

1 - lfgm - Orange Parfait
2 - piete - Chilled Liquorice
3 - piete - Chilled Lychee
4 - thasv - Chilled Mint
5 - thasv - Chilled Red Berries
6 - shame - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
7 - shame - Chilled Liquorice
8 - shame - Chilled Pineapple
9 - shame - Forest Berry YPC
10 - shame - Apple Cinnamon Scone
11 - nicol - Chilled Pineapple
12 - nicol - Chilled Mint
13 - nicol - Tropical parfait
14 - nicol - Chilled Red Berries
15 - rudi - Forest Berry YPC
16 - matie - Chilled Liquorice
17 - john - Forest Berry YPC
18 - john - Cocolime YPC
19 - john - Just Chilled
20 - spard - Forest Berry YPC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (9/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> List for 16th Dec draw updated.
> 
> 1 - lfgm - Orange Parfait
> 2 - piete - Chilled Liquorice
> ...


List is big this month!


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/12/16)

Stosta said:


> List is big this month!



Not really, last month had 32 entries, though it's still a week to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/12/16)

Updated list for Friday's draw.

1 - lfgm - Orange Parfait
2 - piete - Chilled Liquorice
3 - piete - Chilled Lychee
4 - thasv - Chilled Mint
5 - thasv - Chilled Red Berries
6 - shame - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
7 - shame - Chilled Liquorice
8 - shame - Chilled Pineapple
9 - shame - Forest Berry YPC
10 - shame - Apple Cinnamon Scone
11 - nicol - Chilled Pineapple
12 - nicol - Chilled Mint
13 - nicol - Tropical parfait
14 - nicol - Chilled Red Berries
15 - rudi - Forest Berry YPC
16 - matie - Chilled Liquorice
17 - john - Forest Berry YPC
18 - john - Cocolime YPC
19 - john - Just Chilled
20 - spard - Forest Berry YPC
21 - lfgm - Strawberry YPC

Don't forget the 50ml bonus guys!


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/12/16)

Updated list for Friday's draw.

1 - lfgm - Orange Parfait
2 - piete - Chilled Liquorice
3 - piete - Chilled Lychee
4 - thasv - Chilled Mint
5 - thasv - Chilled Red Berries
6 - shame - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
7 - shame - Chilled Liquorice
8 - shame - Chilled Pineapple
9 - shame - Forest Berry YPC
10 - shame - Apple Cinnamon Scone
11 - nicol - Chilled Pineapple
12 - nicol - Chilled Mint
13 - nicol - Tropical parfait
14 - nicol - Chilled Red Berries
15 - rudi - Forest Berry YPC
16 - matie - Chilled Liquorice
17 - john - Forest Berry YPC
18 - john - Cocolime YPC
19 - john - Just Chilled
20 - spard - Forest Berry YPC
21 - lfgm - Strawberry YPC
22 - shame - Chilled Red Berries
23 - saali - Chilled Black Berries
24 - saali - Chilled Grape
25 - saali - Chilled Lychee
26 - saali - Chilled Pineapple
27 - saali - Chilled Red Berries
28 - saali - Lychee & Pear
29 - saali - Pineapple & Lychee
30 - saali - Strawberry YPC


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/12/16)

Updated list for Friday's draw.

1 - lfgm - Orange Parfait
2 - piete - Chilled Liquorice
3 - piete - Chilled Lychee
4 - thasv - Chilled Mint
5 - thasv - Chilled Red Berries
6 - shame - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
7 - shame - Chilled Liquorice
8 - shame - Chilled Pineapple
9 - shame - Forest Berry YPC
10 - shame - Apple Cinnamon Scone
11 - nicol - Chilled Pineapple
12 - nicol - Chilled Mint
13 - nicol - Tropical parfait
14 - nicol - Chilled Red Berries
15 - rudi - Forest Berry YPC
16 - matie - Chilled Liquorice
17 - john - Forest Berry YPC
18 - john - Cocolime YPC
19 - john - Just Chilled
20 - spard - Forest Berry YPC
21 - lfgm - Strawberry YPC
22 - shame - Chilled Red Berries
23 - saali - Chilled Black Berries
24 - saali - Chilled Grape
25 - saali - Chilled Lychee
26 - saali - Chilled Pineapple
27 - saali - Chilled Red Berries
28 - saali - Lychee & Pear
29 - saali - Pineapple & Lychee
30 - saali - Strawberry YPC
31 - jbcoe - Apple Cinnamon Scone
32 - jbcoe - Chilled Liquorice
33 - jbcoe - Cocolime YPC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/12/16)

Updated list for Friday's draw. Entries close tonight.

1 - lfgm - Orange Parfait
2 - piete - Chilled Liquorice
3 - piete - Chilled Lychee
4 - thasv - Chilled Mint
5 - thasv - Chilled Red Berries
6 - shame - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
7 - shame - Chilled Liquorice
8 - shame - Chilled Pineapple
9 - shame - Forest Berry YPC
10 - shame - Apple Cinnamon Scone
11 - nicol - Chilled Pineapple
12 - nicol - Chilled Mint
13 - nicol - Tropical parfait
14 - nicol - Chilled Red Berries
15 - rudi - Forest Berry YPC
16 - matie - Chilled Liquorice
17 - john - Forest Berry YPC
18 - john - Cocolime YPC
19 - john - Just Chilled
20 - spard - Forest Berry YPC
21 - lfgm - Strawberry YPC
22 - shame - Chilled Red Berries
23 - saali - Chilled Black Berries
24 - saali - Chilled Grape
25 - saali - Chilled Lychee
26 - saali - Chilled Pineapple
27 - saali - Chilled Red Berries
28 - saali - Lychee & Pear
29 - saali - Pineapple & Lychee
30 - saali - Strawberry YPC
31 - jbcoe - Apple Cinnamon Scone
32 - jbcoe - Chilled Liquorice
33 - jbcoe - Cocolime YPC
34 - thasv = Cherry Parfait
35 - thasv - Cocolime YPC
36 - thasv - Strawberry Lemonade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/12/16)

Final list is as above. We will have the draw between 10-11 am as usual.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/12/16)

Holding thumbs! I am running out of my favorite!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/12/16)

Results of the draw. 




1st - 13 - nicol - Tropical Parfait
2nd - 33 - jbcoe - Cocolime YPC
3rd - 16 - matie - Chilled Liquorice


Congrats to the winners!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schnappie (16/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Results of the draw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats guys. Very generous comp @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/12/16)

Will the winners pls make themselves known and I'll do the necessary. Nicol may not be on the forum, in which case I'll send an email. Jbcoe was last months winner so I know he is on the forum, forget his handle. Matie I'm not sure.


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/12/16)

E-mails sent to all.


----------



## Tockit (16/12/16)

Congrats to the winners 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (16/12/16)

Cool stuff, well done!


----------



## Matieut (16/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Results of the draw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the prezzie, guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChloeT (16/12/16)

Congratulations


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/12/16)

Matieut said:


> Thanks for the prezzie, guys!



@Matieut Welcome to the forum. It's a great community, I think you'll find.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/12/16)

We start the new list for draw on 16th Jan.

1 - craig - Orange Parfait


----------



## craigb (28/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> We start the new list for draw on 16th Jan.
> 
> 1 - craig - Orange Parfait



Now no one else is allowed to review ADV until the next draw is done!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (28/12/16)

craigb said:


> Now no one else is allowed to review ADV until the next draw is done!


8 reviews incoming!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JB1987 (28/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Results of the draw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow! Only saw now that my name was drawn 2nd, was out of the country for a while. Thank you so much @YeOldeOke !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/12/16)

JB1987 said:


> Oh wow! Only saw now that my name was drawn 2nd, was out of the country for a while. Thank you so much @YeOldeOke !



Did you not receive our email about it?


----------



## foGGyrEader (28/12/16)

Stosta said:


> 8 reviews incoming!


Any chance of trying them in your Cthulthu RDA?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stosta (28/12/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> Any chance of trying them in your Cthulthu RDA?


Not anytime soon, but as soon as its in my paws I will do exactly that!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987 (28/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Did you not receive our email about it?


​No unfortunately not, might have gone missing somewhere


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/12/16)

List updated.

1 - craig - Orange Parfait
2 - calvi - Forest Berry YPC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (31/12/16)

List updated.

1 - craig - Orange Parfait
2 - calvi - Forest Berry YPC
3 - lfgm - Chilled Lychee


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/1/17)

Slow start this month with all the festivities.

List updated

1 - craig - Orange Parfait
2 - calvi - Forest Berry YPC
3 - lfgm - Chilled Lychee
4 - calvi - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/1/17)

List updated

1 - craig - Orange Parfait
2 - calvi - Forest Berry YPC
3 - lfgm - Chilled Lychee
4 - calvi - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
5 - craig - Chilled Pineapple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/1/17)

List updated

1 - craig - Orange Parfait
2 - calvi - Forest Berry YPC
3 - lfgm - Chilled Lychee
4 - calvi - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
5 - craig - Chilled Pineapple
6 - craig - Toffee Apple
7 - calvi - Apple Cinnamon Scone

Thanks guys. 10 Days to go....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (6/1/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> List updated
> 
> 1 - craig - Orange Parfait
> 2 - calvi - Forest Berry YPC
> ...


Just need a week or so to steep mine first

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/1/17)

List updated. One week to go....

1 - craig - Orange Parfait
2 - calvi - Forest Berry YPC
3 - lfgm - Chilled Lychee
4 - calvi - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
5 - craig - Chilled Pineapple
6 - craig - Toffee Apple
7 - calvi - Apple Cinnamon Scone
8 - lfgm - Banana Custard Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/1/17)

List updated. 4 days to go.... Draw closes Sunday night guys!

1 - craig - Orange Parfait
2 - calvi - Forest Berry YPC
3 - lfgm - Chilled Lychee
4 - calvi - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
5 - craig - Chilled Pineapple
6 - craig - Toffee Apple
7 - calvi - Apple Cinnamon Scone
8 - lfgm - Banana Custard Cake
9 - hendr - Strawberry YPC
10 - hendr - Banana Custard Cake
11 - hendr - Chilled Grape
12 - hendr - Cocolime YPC
13 - hendr - Creme Brulee
14 - hendr - Irish Cream Pie
15 - hendr - Mocha YPC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (12/1/17)

@YeOldeOke Sent All Day Vapes E-Mail correspondence using the website "Contact Us" Field and E-Mail Option - regarding Chilled Naartjie - Await reply - Please Check - Greatly Appreciated.


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/1/17)

Max said:


> @YeOldeOke Sent All Day Vapes E-Mail correspondence using the website "Contact Us" Field and E-Mail Option - regarding Chilled Naartjie - Await reply - Please Check - Greatly Appreciated.


@Max We replied on the 9th already. Please check your spam folder if it isn't in there? Else PM me and I'll paste the reply in there.


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/1/17)

List updated. 

1 - craig - Orange Parfait
2 - calvi - Forest Berry YPC
3 - lfgm - Chilled Lychee
4 - calvi - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
5 - craig - Chilled Pineapple
6 - craig - Toffee Apple
7 - calvi - Apple Cinnamon Scone
8 - lfgm - Banana Custard Cake
9 - hendr - Strawberry YPC
10 - hendr - Banana Custard Cake
11 - hendr - Chilled Grape
12 - hendr - Cocolime YPC
13 - hendr - Creme Brulee
14 - hendr - Irish Cream Pie
15 - hendr - Mocha YPC
16 - piete - ADV Gold - Menthol
17 - piete - Cherry Parfait
18 - piete - Chilled Black Berries
19 - calvi - Cocolime YPC

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/1/17)

List updated. 

1 - craig - Orange Parfait
2 - calvi - Forest Berry YPC
3 - lfgm - Chilled Lychee
4 - calvi - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
5 - craig - Chilled Pineapple
6 - craig - Toffee Apple
7 - calvi - Apple Cinnamon Scone
8 - lfgm - Banana Custard Cake
9 - hendr - Strawberry YPC
10 - hendr - Banana Custard Cake
11 - hendr - Chilled Grape
12 - hendr - Cocolime YPC
13 - hendr - Creme Brulee
14 - hendr - Irish Cream Pie
15 - hendr - Mocha YPC
16 - piete - ADV Gold - Menthol
17 - piete - Cherry Parfait
18 - piete - Chilled Black Berries
19 - calvi - Cocolime YPC
20 - moey1 - Chilled Pineapple


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/1/17)

Just a reminder that entries for our draw on 16th Jan - for 200ml juice - closes tonight.

The new Signature range is included in this competition, both for reviews and as prize.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/1/17)

The final list for today's draw! The draw will be done between 10-11 am. 

1 - craig - Orange Parfait
2 - calvi - Forest Berry YPC
3 - lfgm - Chilled Lychee
4 - calvi - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
5 - craig - Chilled Pineapple
6 - craig - Toffee Apple
7 - calvi - Apple Cinnamon Scone
8 - lfgm - Banana Custard Cake
9 - hendr - Strawberry YPC
10 - hendr - Banana Custard Cake
11 - hendr - Chilled Grape
12 - hendr - Cocolime YPC
13 - hendr - Creme Brulee
14 - hendr - Irish Cream Pie
15 - hendr - Mocha YPC
16 - piete - ADV Gold - Menthol
17 - piete - Cherry Parfait
18 - piete - Chilled Black Berries
19 - calvi - Cocolime YPC
20 - moey1 - Chilled Pineapple
21 - saali - Toffee Apple

Thanks to all who submitted reviews.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ADV-Des (16/1/17)

And the winners are.... 



First Prize 150/200ml Juice - 20 moey1 Chilled Pineapple

Second Prize 10% - 3 lfgm
Third Prize 5% - 16 piete

Congrats to all the winners! 

Thank you for your participation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (16/1/17)

congrats to the winners

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (16/1/17)

Woohoo! I actually won! 

Thanks, I will be putting this to good use very soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/1/17)

I don't think moey1 is on the forum, not sure. I've sent an email.


----------



## Schnappie (16/1/17)

5 percent.discount thanks guys awesome comp! Now to try that chilled naartjie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/1/17)

How do I write a review on the ADV premixed concentrates? There is no option to do so? 
Please look into it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/1/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> How do I write a review on the ADV premixed concentrates? There is no option to do so?
> Please look into it?



@Rude Rudi We didn't enable reviews on the premixes. The thought process was as follows;
The premixes are the same flavour recipe as the juices, so the reviews on the juices apply if the user uses good quality nic, PG, VG and mix correctly at 10%. So the customer has a reference as to how others rate the recipe in selecting which to get.

We don't have control of the quality of the nic, PG, VG used and the ratio it is mixed at, so cannot take responsibility for the final mix.

If the reviews are purely on the quality of the premix, we will enable reviews. Not sure how that will work? I'm open to the idea if people feel we should allow it, but unlike the made to order juices we may dispute a review, or at least inquire about how it was mixed.


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/1/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Rude Rudi We didn't enable reviews on the premixes. The thought process was as follows;
> The premixes are the same flavour recipe as the juices, so the reviews on the juices apply if the user uses good quality nic, PG, VG and mix correctly at 10%. So the customer has a reference as to how others rate the recipe in selecting which to get.
> 
> We don't have control of the quality of the nic, PG, VG used and the ratio it is mixed at, so cannot take responsibility for the final mix.
> ...



I understand...so I can't be eligible for the monthly draw?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/1/17)

@Rude Rudi & everybody.
We are happy to enable reviews on the ADV Premixed Concentrates. They will be eligible for the draw.

The reviews for the made to order juices remain unmoderated but for the premixes, for the reasons I stated, we reserve the right to moderate. 



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-reviews-on-site.t29340/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/1/17)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/1/17)

First up in new list;

1 - rudi - ADV PM Chilled Lychee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/1/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Done



@Rude Rudi There is only one page for the premixes, but you can do a review for every flavour you tried if you so wish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/2/17)

List update for Feb 16th draw.

1 - rudi - ADV PM Chilled Lychee
2 - drake - ADV PM Chilled Irish Cream
3 - lfgm - Irish Cookie Shake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/2/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> List update for Feb 16th draw.
> 
> 1 - rudi - ADV PM Chilled Lychee
> 2 - drake - ADV PM Chilled Irish Cream
> 3 - lfgm - Irish Cookie Shake



Can I leave another review for my usual purchase and be eligible for the draw?


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Can I leave another review for my usual purchase and be eligible for the draw?



@Rude Rudi One review per flavour will be eligible, same as for the e-liquids.

I would urge anyone who posts reviews of the premixes to make sure they mixed them correctly. The premixes are the exact recipes used in the juices, so the results should be the same - subject to personal taste variations - if mixed correctly.

Our standard menthol mix, though a very few prefer light and some strong and very strong, has never been called 'overpowering', but it was called that in a premix review. Was it mixed correctly? I have no idea, but it is so far from the very many descriptions I've heard re our standard menthol made to order juices that it leaves a question in my mind.


But yes, you are most welcome to leave a review for each flavour you've tried.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/2/17)

Thanks, understood


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/2/17)

List update for Feb 16th draw.

1 - rudi - ADV PM Chilled Lychee
2 - drake - ADV PM Chilled Irish Cream
3 - lfgm - Irish Cookie Shake
4 - mattg - Pineapple & Lychee
5 - mattg - Chilled Pineapple
6 - mattg - Chilled Lychee
7 - mattg - Chilled Black Berries
8 - mattg - Chilled Red Berries
9 - mattg - Chilled Grape

Thanks for the reviews guys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/2/17)

List update for Feb 16th draw.

1 - rudi - ADV PM Chilled Lychee
2 - drake - ADV PM Chilled Irish Cream
3 - lfgm - Irish Cookie Shake
4 - mattg - Pineapple & Lychee
5 - mattg - Chilled Pineapple
6 - mattg - Chilled Lychee
7 - mattg - Chilled Black Berries
8 - mattg - Chilled Red Berries
9 - mattg - Chilled Grape
10 - richa - Strawberry Lemon Scone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/2/17)

List update for Feb 16th draw.

1 - rudi - ADV PM Chilled Lychee
2 - drake - ADV PM Chilled Irish Cream
3 - lfgm - Irish Cookie Shake
4 - mattg - Pineapple & Lychee
5 - mattg - Chilled Pineapple
6 - mattg - Chilled Lychee
7 - mattg - Chilled Black Berries
8 - mattg - Chilled Red Berries
9 - mattg - Chilled Grape
10 - richa - Strawberry Lemon Scone
11 - saali - Melon Mix


----------



## Stosta (7/2/17)

C'mon mattg you sexy beast!!!

I figured it's been long enough since I won a compo and time to get back on that horse! Plus, seeing as I'm not allowed to buy juice seeing all these amazing things you're coming out with @YeOldeOke , you're just killing me!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (7/2/17)

Stosta said:


> C'mon mattg you sexy beast!!!
> 
> I figured it's been long enough since I won a compo and time to get back on that horse! Plus, seeing as I'm not allowed to buy juice seeing all these amazing things you're coming out with @YeOldeOke , you're just killing me!!!


Haha! Monologuing on a forum, gots to try that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (7/2/17)

foGGyrEader said:


> Haha! Monologing on a forum, gots to try that


Haha! This is the way I view this comp...







Got to cheer on my horse!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/2/17)

Stosta said:


> C'mon mattg you sexy beast!!!
> 
> I figured it's been long enough since I won a compo and time to get back on that horse! Plus, seeing as I'm not allowed to buy juice seeing all these amazing things you're coming out with @YeOldeOke , you're just killing me!!!



You're not allowed to buy juice?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (7/2/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> You're not allowed to buy juice?


I've imposed it on myself as a New Year's resolution, and so far I haven't...

However I have paid for juice, received it, and given it to my wife to give to me as presents twice this year...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ADV-Des (7/2/17)

@Stosta 

If you buy the ADV Premix it's not technically a juice....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (7/2/17)

ADV-Des said:


> @Stosta
> 
> If you buy the ADV Premix it's not technically a juice....


Muhahaha!

I like the way you think!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/2/17)

List update for Feb 16th draw.

1 - rudi - ADV PM Chilled Lychee
2 - drake - ADV PM Chilled Irish Cream
3 - lfgm - Irish Cookie Shake
4 - mattg - Pineapple & Lychee
5 - mattg - Chilled Pineapple
6 - mattg - Chilled Lychee
7 - mattg - Chilled Black Berries
8 - mattg - Chilled Red Berries
9 - mattg - Chilled Grape
10 - richa - Strawberry Lemon Scone
11 - saali - Melon Mix
12 - richa - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/2/17)

List update for tomorrows draw.

1 - rudi - ADV PM Chilled Lychee
2 - drake - ADV PM Chilled Irish Cream
3 - lfgm - Irish Cookie Shake
4 - mattg - Pineapple & Lychee
5 - mattg - Chilled Pineapple
6 - mattg - Chilled Lychee
7 - mattg - Chilled Black Berries
8 - mattg - Chilled Red Berries
9 - mattg - Chilled Grape
10 - richa - Strawberry Lemon Scone
11 - saali - Melon Mix
12 - richa - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
13 - adamh - Cocolime YPC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/2/17)

We have winners! 

11 - saali - Melon Mix - 200ml of juices!
8 - mattg - Chilled Red Berries - 10% off juices next order
1 - rudi - ADV PM Chilled Lychee - 5% off juices next order

@Slick @Stosta @Rude Rudi 

Congrats to all! And thanks for your participation, it is appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (16/2/17)

Your generosity is impressive @YeOldeOke !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (16/2/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> We have winners!
> 
> 11 - saali - Melon Mix - 200ml of juices!
> 8 - mattg - Chilled Red Berries - 10% off juices next order
> ...


Thanks @YeOldeOke ,I knew Melons was my lucky charm!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/2/17)

Yay!!! My first win!!!

Thanks so much!!!

@Slick, you wanna swop?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trimerion (16/2/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> Our standard menthol mix, though a very few prefer light and some strong and very strong, has never been called 'overpowering', but it was called that in a premix review. Was it mixed correctly? I have no idea, but it is so far from the very many descriptions I've heard re our standard menthol made to order juices that it leaves a question in my mind.



@YeOldeOke I am the one who posted that review of the chilled irish cream, and yes it was mixed at 10% / 70-30 pg/vg and 3mg nic, if I mixed it wrong please let me know, I mixed up a 100ml batch (I was a dummy and didnt test) im not a big fan of menthols but the resulting mix is what prompted me to make that review.

I have subsequently halved the concentration to 5% and added 2% strawberry red touch and that makes a beautiful vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/2/17)

Trimerion said:


> @YeOldeOke I am the one who posted that review of the chilled irish cream, and yes it was mixed at 10% / 70-30 pg/vg and 3mg nic, if I mixed it wrong please let me know, I mixed up a 100ml batch (I was a dummy and didnt test) im not a big fan of menthols but the resulting mix is what prompted me to make that review.
> 
> I have subsequently halved the concentration to 5% and added 2% strawberry red touch and that makes a beautiful vape



@Trimerion Thanks for your feedback. It seems like you know enough to mix it correctly so I will accept that. Maybe you are just sensitive to menthol and would be one of our few 'light' customers if you were buying the juice, or maybe something in the rest of that mix is giving the menthol a kick, although so far we have not had any other feedback to that effect.

Either way, we will keep an eye on that flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trimerion (16/2/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> Thanks for your feedback. It seems like you know enough to mix it correctly so I will accept that. Maybe you are just sensitive to menthol and would be one of our few 'light' customers if you were buying the juice, or maybe something in the rest of that mix is giving the menthol a kick, although so far we have not had any other feedback to that effect.



its quite possible, I like the cool hit of that pre-mix its just that menthol flavour at 10% was too much for me, however it makes a nice base when mixing flavoured menthols and I will possibly be using it as such in the future

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/2/17)

A new month, a new list. For the 16th March draw.

1 - adamh - Strawberry Lemonade
2 - adamh - Pineapple & Lychee
3 - adamh - Lychee & Pear
4 - adamh - Strawberry YPC
5 - adamh - Toffee Apple
6 - adamh - Lemon Parfait
7 - adamh - Strawberry Lemon Scone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/2/17)

List update:

1 - adamh - Strawberry Lemonade
2 - adamh - Pineapple & Lychee
3 - adamh - Lychee & Pear
4 - adamh - Strawberry YPC
5 - adamh - Toffee Apple
6 - adamh - Lemon Parfait
7 - adamh - Strawberry Lemon Scone
8 - rudi - ADV concentrate Chilled Grape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/2/17)

List update:

1 - adamh - Strawberry Lemonade
2 - adamh - Pineapple & Lychee
3 - adamh - Lychee & Pear
4 - adamh - Strawberry YPC
5 - adamh - Toffee Apple
6 - adamh - Lemon Parfait
7 - adamh - Strawberry Lemon Scone
8 - rudi - ADV concentrate Chilled Grape
9 - spard - Melon Mix
10 - lfgm - Melon Mix


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/2/17)

List update:

1 - adamh - Strawberry Lemonade
2 - adamh - Pineapple & Lychee
3 - adamh - Lychee & Pear
4 - adamh - Strawberry YPC
5 - adamh - Toffee Apple
6 - adamh - Lemon Parfait
7 - adamh - Strawberry Lemon Scone
8 - rudi - ADV concentrate Chilled Grape
9 - spard - Melon Mix
10 - lfgm - Melon Mix
11 - rudi - ADV concentrate Cocolime YPC
12 - lfgm - Apple Cinnamon Scone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/3/17)

Two days left till the next draw. Still time to get some reviews in guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (14/3/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> Two days left till the next draw. Still time to get some reviews in guys.


Steeping ... looking forward to the Snickerdoodle, smells like it's going to run out fast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/3/17)

List update:

1 - adamh - Strawberry Lemonade
2 - adamh - Pineapple & Lychee
3 - adamh - Lychee & Pear
4 - adamh - Strawberry YPC
5 - adamh - Toffee Apple
6 - adamh - Lemon Parfait
7 - adamh - Strawberry Lemon Scone
8 - rudi - ADV concentrate Chilled Grape
9 - spard - Melon Mix
10 - lfgm - Melon Mix
11 - rudi - ADV concentrate Cocolime YPC
12 - lfgm - Apple Cinnamon Scone
13 - rober - Chilled Liquorice

Last day for entries in tomorrows draw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/3/17)

Draw day! The above is the final list.

We will do the draw between 10-11 am as usual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/3/17)

The draw is as follows:

10 - lfgm - Melon Mix - I can't see a review in the juice reviews thread so it looks like 150ml
6 - adamh - 10%
9 - spard - 5%

I will send the relevant coupons today.

Congrats guys and thanks to all for the reviews.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/3/17)

I'm not 100% sure who is on the forum so please make yourselves known else I'll send the details to the emails on the orders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (16/3/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> The draw is as follows:
> 
> 10 - lfgm - Melon Mix - I can't see a review in the juice reviews thread so it looks like 150ml
> 6 - adamh - 10%
> ...


Awesome!! Thank you, only saw now, been working flat out, not much sleep. Looking foward to the juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/3/17)

I will put hand up as a 4th runner up if any of the winners fail to claim their prizes!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/3/17)

foGGyrEader said:


> Awesome!! Thank you, only saw now, been working flat out, not much sleep. Looking foward to the juice



I was 99% sure it was you, but 99% isn't good enough.
Do you know the process of ordering this?

I will sort out all today - hopefully. The DIY sale is making things a bit hectic so please just bear with us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (17/3/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> I was 99% sure it was you, but 99% isn't good enough.
> Do you know the process of ordering this?
> 
> I will sort out all today - hopefully. The DIY sale is making things a bit hectic so please just bear with us.


Cool, please email me the instructions. No hurry at all, relax. Enjoy the weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/3/17)

Starting a new list for draw on 16th April.

1 - janom - ADV Gold Liquorice
2 - janom - Chocmint Shake

The last 2 months has seen a sharp drop in interest for this competition so lets see how this month goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/3/17)

List update.

1 - janom - ADV Gold Liquorice
2 - janom - Chocmint Shake
3 - lfgm - Cinnana Snickerdoodle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (24/3/17)

A grateful thanks to @YeOldeOke for the juice I won in this competition, more than worth it! My vape-build gear isn't going to last long

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/3/17)

List update.

1 - janom - ADV Gold Liquorice
2 - janom - Chocmint Shake
3 - lfgm - Cinnana Snickerdoodle
4 - hugod - Forest Berry YPC
5 - hugod - Pineapple & Lychee
6 - hugod - Melon Mix
7 - spard - Chilled Black Berries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/4/17)

List update.

1 - janom - ADV Gold Liquorice
2 - janom - Chocmint Shake
3 - lfgm - Cinnana Snickerdoodle
4 - hugod - Forest Berry YPC
5 - hugod - Pineapple & Lychee
6 - hugod - Melon Mix
7 - spard - Chilled Black Berries
8 - janom - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
9 - janom - Creme Brulee
10 - janom - Toffee Apple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/4/17)

List update.

1 - janom - ADV Gold Liquorice
2 - janom - Chocmint Shake
3 - lfgm - Cinnana Snickerdoodle
4 - hugod - Forest Berry YPC
5 - hugod - Pineapple & Lychee
6 - hugod - Melon Mix
7 - spard - Chilled Black Berries
8 - janom - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
9 - janom - Creme Brulee
10 - janom - Toffee Apple
11 - lfgm - Fig Creme Brulee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/4/17)

List update.

1 - janom - ADV Gold Liquorice
2 - janom - Chocmint Shake
3 - lfgm - Cinnana Snickerdoodle
4 - hugod - Forest Berry YPC
5 - hugod - Pineapple & Lychee
6 - hugod - Melon Mix
7 - spard - Chilled Black Berries
8 - janom - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
9 - janom - Creme Brulee
10 - janom - Toffee Apple
11 - lfgm - Fig Creme Brulee
12- lfgm - Toffee Apple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/4/17)

I am going to add the rating given and a very short extract of the review to make this list more useful for at-a-glance info. Read the whole review on the website for more detail.

Updated list for 16th April draw.

# - Name - Juice - Rating/5 - Summary

1 - janom - ADV Gold Liquorice - 4 - A great ADV for a MTL smoking replacement
2 - janom - Chocmint Shake - 5 - Absolutely delicious! No other description will do!
3 - lfgm - Cinnana Snickerdoodle - 5 - Absolutely delicious
4 - hugod - Forest Berry YPC - 5 - Reminds me of some type of peppermint chocolate mousse.
5 - hugod - Pineapple & Lychee - 4 - Nice and sweet if you love the fruit.
6 - hugod - Melon Mix - 5 - Like a watermelon bubble gum. Very smooth.
7 - spard - Chilled Black Berries - 5 - Awesome Berry Taste with just the right amount of Menthol
8 - janom - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone - 4 - Prefer to drip this at home after a meal
9 - janom - Creme Brulee - 3 - Subtle and sweet juice.
10 - janom - Toffee Apple - 2 - Crisp and prominent apple flavour.
11 - lfgm - Fig Creme Brulee - 5 - The fig flavour in this juice is spot on, think natural fig,
12- lfgm - Toffee Apple - 5 - The apple is prominent and very sweet, which is exactly what I enjoy.
13 - spard - Banana Custard Cake - 5 - Just awesome, Perfect Bannana and Custard cake balance

3 days left to get some more entries in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/4/17)

Updated list for 16th April draw.

# - Name - Juice - Rating/5 - Summary

1 - janom - ADV Gold Liquorice - 4 - A great ADV for a MTL smoking replacement
2 - janom - Chocmint Shake - 5 - Absolutely delicious! No other description will do!
3 - lfgm - Cinnana Snickerdoodle - 5 - Absolutely delicious
4 - hugod - Forest Berry YPC - 5 - Reminds me of some type of peppermint chocolate mousse.
5 - hugod - Pineapple & Lychee - 4 - Nice and sweet if you love the fruit.
6 - hugod - Melon Mix - 5 - Like a watermelon bubble gum. Very smooth.
7 - spard - Chilled Black Berries - 5 - Awesome Berry Taste with just the right amount of Menthol
8 - janom - Raspberry Hazelnut Scone - 4 - Prefer to drip this at home after a meal
9 - janom - Creme Brulee - 3 - Subtle and sweet juice.
10 - janom - Toffee Apple - 2 - Crisp and prominent apple flavour.
11 - lfgm - Fig Creme Brulee - 5 - The fig flavour in this juice is spot on, think natural fig,
12- lfgm - Toffee Apple - 5 - The apple is prominent and very sweet, which is exactly what I enjoy.
13 - spard - Banana Custard Cake - 5 - Just awesome, Perfect Bannana and Custard cake balance
14- lfgm - Pineapple Shake - 5 - The pineapple is subtle, maybe a little too subtle, and the vape is milky with a hint of mint.(Does not contain mint - YOO)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/4/17)

Well, it's D-Day. We shall do the draw between 10-11am as per usual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/4/17)

13 - spard - Banana Custard Cake - Looks like 150ml, I can't see a review in the reviews thread?

9 - janom - 10% off next order
4 - hugod - 5% off next order

Congrats to the winners and thank you to all who submitted reviews.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (16/4/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> 13 - spard - Banana Custard Cake - Looks like 150ml, I can't see a review in the reviews thread?
> 
> 9 - janom - 10% off next order
> 4 - hugod - 5% off next order
> ...


Lucky buggers  Congratulations!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurkzilla (16/4/17)

Thanks much for the kindness YeOldeOke! 

Regards.,
Jano

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/4/17)

New list for 16th May draw.

# - Name - Juice - Rating/5 - Summary

1 - jorda - Melon Mix - 5 - One of my favourite flavours around
2 - jorda - Chilled Grape - 5 - First drag, fell instantly in love. Will definitely come back for more


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/4/17)

List update for 16th May draw.

# - Name - Juice - Rating/5 - Summary

1 - jorda - Melon Mix - 5 - One of my favourite flavours around
2 - jorda - Chilled Grape - 5 - First drag, fell instantly in love. Will definitely come back for more
3 - saali - Chocmint Shake - 5 - Tastes like a double thick milkshake with peppermint crisp chocolate in it,awesome!
4 - saali - Irish Cookie Shake - 4 - Very rich and creamy,dessert lovers will love this one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/5/17)

List update for 16th May draw.

# - Name - Juice - Rating/5 - Summary

1 - jorda - Melon Mix - 5 - One of my favourite flavours around
2 - jorda - Chilled Grape - 5 - First drag, fell instantly in love. Will definitely come back for more
3 - saali - Chocmint Shake - 5 - Tastes like a double thick milkshake with peppermint crisp chocolate in it,awesome!
4 - saali - Irish Cookie Shake - 4 - Very rich and creamy,dessert lovers will love this one!
5 - piete - Chilled Naartjie - 4 - Something new, a nice refreshing naartjie vape with that menthol throat punch! Think oros naartjie


----------



## YeOldeOke (8/5/17)

List update for 16th May draw.

# - Name - Juice - Rating/5 - Summary

1 - jorda - Melon Mix - 5 - One of my favourite flavours around
2 - jorda - Chilled Grape - 5 - First drag, fell instantly in love. Will definitely come back for more
3 - saali - Chocmint Shake - 5 - Tastes like a double thick milkshake with peppermint crisp chocolate in it,awesome!
4 - saali - Irish Cookie Shake - 4 - Very rich and creamy,dessert lovers will love this one!
5 - piete - Chilled Naartjie - 4 - Something new, a nice refreshing naartjie vape with that menthol throat punch! Think oros naartjie
6 - alexc - ADV Premix Chilled Irish Cream - 5 - Superb flavor and one of my all time favorites,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/5/17)

List update for 16th May draw.

# - Name - Juice - Rating/5 - Summary

1 - jorda - Melon Mix - 5 - One of my favourite flavours around
2 - jorda - Chilled Grape - 5 - First drag, fell instantly in love. Will definitely come back for more
3 - saali - Chocmint Shake - 5 - Tastes like a double thick milkshake with peppermint crisp chocolate in it,awesome!
4 - saali - Irish Cookie Shake - 4 - Very rich and creamy,dessert lovers will love this one!
5 - piete - Chilled Naartjie - 4 - Something new, a nice refreshing naartjie vape with that menthol throat punch! Think oros naartjie
6 - alexc - ADV Premix Chilled Irish Cream - 5 - Superb flavor and one of my all time favorites
7 - alexc - ADV Gold Brandy - 4 - the brandy hits hard and leaves a great tobacco aftertaste

A few days to go to D-Day!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/5/17)

2 days to go to the next draw on the 16th.

Still some time to get your reviews in guys!

We will do the draw on the 16th, and then we will have to make some changes, unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/5/17)

The last of the draws to be held in this format will be done tomorrow. Entries close tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/5/17)

Final list for today's draw.

# - Name - Juice - Rating/5 - Summary

1 - jorda - Melon Mix - 5 - One of my favourite flavours around
2 - jorda - Chilled Grape - 5 - First drag, fell instantly in love. Will definitely come back for more
3 - saali - Chocmint Shake - 5 - Tastes like a double thick milkshake with peppermint crisp chocolate in it,awesome!
4 - saali - Irish Cookie Shake - 4 - Very rich and creamy,dessert lovers will love this one!
5 - piete - Chilled Naartjie - 4 - Something new, a nice refreshing naartjie vape with that menthol throat punch! Think oros naartjie
6 - alexc - ADV Premix Chilled Irish Cream - 5 - Superb flavor and one of my all time favorites
7 - alexc - ADV Gold Brandy - 4 - the brandy hits hard and leaves a great tobacco aftertaste
8 - saali - Pineapple Shake - 5 - The best pineapple milkshake I have tasted,nice and smooth,just the right amount of flavours to make it an all day vape
9 - saali - Strawberry Delight - 5 - Tastes just like the picture on the website,strawberry not overwhelming,a nice balance with the creams,


The draw will be held between 10-11am as per usual.
Good luck guys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/5/17)

We have a winner 

The numbers are:
4 - saali - Irish cookie shake 200ml free juice free shipping! 2nd time winner!
2 - jorda - 10% off
7 - alexc - 5% off

Congrats guys!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/5/17)

We will email the winners, as always.

There has been dwindling support for this draw over the last few months, even as our customer base has grown. so we've decided to suspend this competition for the time being.

We would of course still greatly appreciate reviews, and thank those who take the time to submit them. If we restart this draw all reviews received from now to then will be included.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (16/5/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> We will email the winners, as always.
> 
> There has been dwindling support for this draw over the last few months, even as our customer base has grown. so we've decided to suspend this competition for the time being.
> 
> We would of course still greatly appreciate reviews, and thank those who take the time to submit them. If we restart this draw all reviews received from now to then will be included.


Awesome of you guys to keep this competition going for so long @YeOldeOke !

The website is pretty much the only one I have come across with a populated review section, well played sir!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Awesome of you guys to keep this competition going for so long @YeOldeOke !
> 
> The website is pretty much the only one I have come across with a populated review section, well played sir!


@Stosta We were actually hoping to keep the comp going for another year or two, mainly because we are still growing.

We like to give people choices but the problem with such a large selection is confusion. So many choices, what do I pick?? That is where honest reviews play a vital role.

We'll have a serious look at reviving it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

